# Swagger like an M (official Mini M club thread)



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i'll start it out

chris127 - Mini M pimp #1/The Prez


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Count me in, chris.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll take Mini Pimp #3 I be treasurser you send me your money and I'll spend it for you


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

$65 for 5.44 gallons:icon_eek:

lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> I'll take Mini Pimp #3 I be treasurser you send me your money and I'll spend it for you


lmao i always knew you would handle the money :hihi:



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> $65 for 5.44 gallons:icon_eek:
> 
> lol


you are really paying that for unmatched quality, a sweet sticker, and a great deal of pride roud:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I wanna join. What # am I?
#4? I hope I have enough room in my sig :hihi:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

So...I am #5??


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> So...I am #5??


Yep


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah 5 members strong!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

If you're prez, can I be El Capitán?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

How did you guys put the tank links in the sig?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> How did you guys put the tank links in the sig?


[ url=insert tank journal link here ]Tank name[ /url ]
(remove spaces inside "[]")


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> If you're prez, can I be El Capitán?


yes but theres a $5 cabinet member fee


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

chris127 said:


> yes but theres a $5 cabinet member fee


That has to be sent to me. :eek5:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> [ url=insert tank journal link here ]Tank name[ /url ]
> (remove spaces inside "[]")


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> That has to be sent to me. :eek5:


hahaha $5 cant buy you anything from ADA :hihi:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

chris127 said:


> hahaha $5 cant buy you anything from ADA :hihi:


Buys you a pound of rock.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so a pebble?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Well after I get yours and UG's dues I can buy 3L of Nile Sand


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey i need that 3L


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How about we post links to our min-m journals? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/82306-cls-ada-mini-m.html


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

so..its just the five of us now huh?


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh oh oh I want #6 Plzzz!

Can I be the Captain Helper!:red_mouth I will do it for minimum wage!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha we should expand this into an "ADA Tank club" if there's only 6 people with a Mini-M


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats what makes it so exclusive


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

You can count me in.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

You can make this an ADA Mini tank series club. Idk Just a thought.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i should make a 30c club, even more exclusive. i think like 3 people have em


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

How do I edit my profile to put in the thing in my sigy?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

thief said:


> How do I edit my profile to put in the thing in my sigy?


Click "EDIT SIGNATURE" on the left when you are viewing "User CP"


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wanna make a 30c club cl?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> wanna make a 30c club cl?


we have the only 2 30-C's lol. too many clubs


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dang u right unfortunately :/


----------



## whitecloud09 (Jan 19, 2009)

Add me to this. Had mine for about a week, but just starting to get the other supplies for it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think were as small as the American communist party


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

And so it is done.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha nice number bsmith


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Theif wanted #6 and i was next inline.

Now here is the question. How long have you all had your M's up and running?
I have had water in mine since (checks photobucket...) 11-18-07.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mines been up since 1-22-09 and the cloudiness just keeps getting worse  thats why im switching to nile sand.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like you have AS do you have I or II? 

Here is a pic of mine 20 mins after dumping about 1L of AS I Powder in mine today.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Mine has been up since 12-16-2008!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i have AS1. could i have killed my AS by letting it freeze and then dry out? i left it outside during one of the coldest weeks in FL (a whopping 25 degrees )


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Is it a muddy kinda cloudyness that gets on the lower leaves of your plants and chokes them of recieving any light?



chris127 said:


> yeah i have AS1. could i have killed my AS by letting it freeze and then dry out? i left it outside during one of the coldest weeks in FL (a whopping 25 degrees )


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its an all over kind of cloudiness that wont go away with water changes.i'll snap a pic in a minute...


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

Looks like this club needs more members. I'll be happy to join. Guess I'm #8?

Here's a current shot of my tank.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

hoochi that is one NICE tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice one hoochi!


----------



## 1slowtsx (Feb 22, 2009)

I will join too. #9


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Is there a secret handshake? *j/k*

Updated pic soon... it's planted now (Dry Start method)


----------



## JadeIceGreen (May 20, 2009)

May I join? I registered just to join this group!

This is my current tank (not ADA but exact dimensions as the Mini M), I am going to get the new ADA Mini M Mist Type R soon.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha, nice tank jade! Gotta love that glosso 
Welcome to PT!
EDIT: yes, you can join


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks ADA stuff is ridiculously overpriced?


----------



## airriick (Sep 20, 2008)

Nope, but it's worth it when you have one sitting in your living room !


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Gotta agree, when you look over and see just how much clearer it is, and notice the quality with which they were made, it kinda justifies the cost. 
BTW, add me in! Does that make me #11?


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

My mini-M arrives tomorrow, ill post pics when i get it


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lilsoccakid74 said:


> My mini-M arrives tomorrow, ill post pics when i get it


Cool deal! :icon_cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

FSM said:


> Am I the only one who thinks ADA stuff is ridiculously overpriced?





airriick said:


> Nope, but it's worth it when you have one sitting in your living room !





rrrrramos said:


> Gotta agree, when you look over and see just how much clearer it is, and notice the quality with which they were made, it kinda justifies the cost.
> BTW, add me in! Does that make me #11?


 
Oh so much nicer. I can't even bring myself to buy another rimmed tank. :confused1:

Craig


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yay for this thread still existing!


----------



## lilsoccakid74 (Jul 13, 2008)

Set up my Mini-M last night!


----------

